# How to sex orandas, comets and Lionheads?



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

my buddy bought a few and I was just wondering if there was a fool proof way of sexing them. I'm sure each species has a tell tale. Just wondering as I am not a goldie guy 

Cheers.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you'd pretty much have to be a real goldie guy to be able to do it. You have to do...unpleasant-sounding things to the fish in order to properly examine the cloaca area, and even then you'd have to know what you were looking at to make any sense of the results.
Otherwise, genetic testing aside, there are no other real surefire methods to use except just somehow knowing the difference on sight, which takes years of practice. I'm not trying to be a smart-aleck or anything; it's just really, really hard, like sexing Discus.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks TOS. That was exactly what I was affraid of  I guess if we see the fish smooching in the corner we know we have a m/f.


----------

